# Suche einen würdigen Winamp nachfolger



## Manitou_2nrw (21. November 2013)

*Suche einen würdigen Winamp nachfolger*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich als alter Winamp Nutzer war gerade extrem bestürzt, als ich auf Heise.de lesen musste das Winamp die Entwicklung einstellt.
Winamp zählte immer zu den Programmen was als erstes auf ein Formatierten PC kam.

Jetzt mal meine Frage, gibt es eine gute Alternative zu Winamp. 


Möglichst mit einem einfachen Design und was nicht so aufgebläht ist


----------



## OctoCore (21. November 2013)

*AW: Suche einen würdigen Winamp nachfolger*



Manitou_2nrw schrieb:


> Möglichst mit einem einfachen Design und was nicht so aufgebläht ist


 
Also schon mal nix, das Ähnlichkeit mit WinAmp hat? 
Foobar2000 oder XMPlay ... Player gibt es wie Sand am Meer. 
Oder einfach Winamp weiter benutzen. Das stellt seine Funktion schließlich nicht ein. Kein Grund zu Hysterie.
Ich habe grade mal geschaut, von wann meine WinAmp-Version ist, die noch tadellos funktioniert, auch wenn ich sie kaum nutze.
August 2008 - aha, älter als meine Win7-Installation von 2009. 
Seitdem hat sich auch nicht wirklich was Wichtiges getan bei WinAmp, habe ich den Eindruck.


----------



## tripod (21. November 2013)

*AW: Suche einen würdigen Winamp nachfolger*

foobar2000 würd ich auch empfehlen.

bin schon vor jahren umgestiegen, auch von winamp.

einfaches design(sehr gut anpassbar) und ressourcenschonend.


----------



## Noctai (21. November 2013)

*AW: Suche einen würdigen Winamp nachfolger*

Warum nicht einfach Winamp weiter benutzen? was hindert dich daran?


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (21. November 2013)

*AW: Suche einen würdigen Winamp nachfolger*

Kann dir auch foobar2000 nahelegen, das es auch in einer portablen Version gibt. Zudem gibt es Tausende von Plugins mit denen man

seinen Player nach eigenen Wünschen gestalten kann. Optisch jetzt vielleicht nicht ganz so aber dafür kann es nahe zu alles und verbraucht kaum

Rechenleistung.


----------



## Lexx (21. November 2013)

*AW: Suche einen würdigen Winamp nachfolger*

Wieso Alternative/nachfolger/Ersatz?
WinAMP läuft doch auch ohne irgendeiner Bindung. 

Aber klar, für Version-Junkies wirds nix mehr, wenn mal jahrelang 
kein Update mehr folgt (die App aber trotzdem wie gewünscht/erwartet 
das tut, was man wünscht/erwartet/fordert.)


----------



## Superwip (21. November 2013)

*AW: Suche einen würdigen Winamp nachfolger*

Bei einer nicht sicherheitskritischen Software sind Updates so lange nicht erforderlich wie es Hardware gibt auf der sie läuft.

Ich würde einfach bei Winamp bleiben.


----------



## Lexx (21. November 2013)

*AW: Suche einen würdigen Winamp nachfolger*

Eines der letzten schnüffelfreien.. Applikationen.
Und selbst die berühmten Sony-DRM-DA-CDs kann es kopieren.

PS: ich dachte, AOL (America OnLine *lol*) sei seit Jahren.. 
(jahrzehnten) tot.

Wieviele Kilogramm an AOL-Heft-CDs habe ich wohl (als ich noch 
ein C'T-Abo hatte) entsorgt.


----------



## RushoR (22. November 2013)

*AW: Suche einen würdigen Winamp nachfolger*

Ich kann dir nur Aimp3 nahelegen 

Aufgebaut wie Winamp  und du kannst deine Plugins von Winamp Nutzen mit dem Player

Link AIMP - Download - CHIP Online

Viel spass damit


----------

